# Sir James Galway: The Man With The Golden Flute!!!



## jlaurino (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey everyone! I just wanted to put you guys on notice that James Galway has an autobiography coming out very soon! You can check out the book by clicking on the link below.

Sir James Galway is one of the top musicians of our time, with a dazzling career that has spanned five decades and many genres of music. Now he celebrates his seventieth birthday with a look back on his incredible career, during which he has traveled around the world many times over and made countless friends, including legends from the worlds of classical and popular music. He reflects on the challenges he faced coming from the poverty of working-class Belfast and making the decision to go solo as a flutist, as well as the triumphs as he made his way to the top of his profession.

http://www.wiley.com/WileyCDA/WileyTitle/productCd-0470503912.html[/b]

Also, check out the Facebook page that has been setup to promote his new book! There should be a link on his official page within the next week!

http://www.facebook.com/search/?q=galway&init=quick#/group.php?gid=118953797478&ref=ss


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

he often plays a platinum plated flute!!! $$$$$


----------

